# Daiwa Sealines



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Since i'm newly getting into Conventional and leaving spinners (hopefully for good) i'm only buying used, beat up, and dirt cheap. 

I just got a used Daiwa Sealine X 40 SHA for $20! Looks great, its missing the clicker and brakes. From a Pier&Surf member, he responded to my pleas of help. 

Got the Penn squidder for $20 as well and im trying to get 1 more reel. I found a few sha's or sloshes for under 50, also a HC and a SG30H. 

So can anybody tell me whats better? Sealine X SHA, SHV, Sloshes, HC, and SG30H. 

Part of me wants to get another sha, because its great. The other half wants to get the Sloshes, because i already have the sha, lets try something different.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I've already come across some older information

"sloshes were before the shv"
"they are all the same"
"sha has bigger drag washers"
"sloshes have a fixed composite spool, sha and shv have aluminum"

but what about castability? And other miscellaneous tid bits, for example ive found that many users found the sloshes uncomfortable on the hand and hurt the index knuckle.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Oops the HC is just a line counter. So that is out. 

But i came across the Ha while looking up the Hc? not much info comparing SHA vs HA? whats the diff?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmm . . . Since you want different . . . PENN 525 MAG !!!


----------



## ekvp (Jun 28, 2013)

Alright, I see this question a lot and I had it my self many moons ago but could not find a definitive single-source answer. Here's the bits and pieces all put together:

SL0SH series came first, with composite frame+side plates and, a graphite spool. The spools spindle is like any other reel, fixed running through the gear train and with either end supported by a bushing/bearing (in this case a bearing.) I think these were manufactured in Japan?

Sealine X SHV came I think 2 series later. They have composite frame+side plates and, a aluminum spool. A very funky counter balance handle. I believe this was the first time Daiwa introduced the free floating spindle to this Sealine series. I think these were manufactured in Japan? This is my personal favorite, I like the funky handle.

Sealine X SHA/HA is the current series. They have composite frame+side plates and, a aluminum spool. A swept in non-counter balance handle. They have the free floating spool as well. I think these are manufactured in Taiwan?

Basicly the SHV/SHA/HA are the same besides the handles and origin of manufacturing facility. Since they have a disengaging free-floating spool they "cast better". A lot of castability comes down to tuning and comfort level.

If I'm missing anything or got it wrong someone please let me know!


----------



## mully (May 15, 2013)

I own two Sealine X 50SHA and a 30SHA and I can attest that they are great surf casting reels, excellent castability, strong drags and good sand/saltwater resistant design.

The difference in the X SHA and HA is that the SHA are high speed retrieve and the HA are normal speed. For my money go the SHA as they still have plenty of torque to handle bigger fish.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

ekvp said:


> Alright, I see this question a lot and I had it my self many moons ago but could not find a definitive single-source answer. Here's the bits and pieces all put together:
> 
> SL0SH series came first, with composite frame+side plates and, a graphite spool. The spools spindle is like any other reel, fixed running through the gear train and with either end supported by a bushing/bearing (in this case a bearing.) I think these were manufactured in Japan?
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting it in in 1 place. My SHA says made in thailand and a bunch of other people online seem to say the same. 

Alright, looks like ill just get myself another SHA


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

ez2cdave said:


> Hmm . . . Since you want different . . . PENN 525 MAG !!!


hehe i have enough Penn for now. I have to deal with the squidder. 

The pen 525 mag is too rare to find on craigslist or ebay. If on craigslist for under 50, something is very wrong with it. If on ebay, its resold for 100+. Im not going past $50. on craigslist or ebay for a fishing reel, when i am a beginner.


----------



## ekvp (Jun 28, 2013)

Ah, yes SHA/HA gear ratios! SHA are 6:1 for all models and, HA are 4.9:1 on 40 & 50 size reels only.

Thank you for the manufacturing clarification, Thailand for the current SHA/HA series. Always the little details!


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

ekvp said:


> Ah, yes SHA/HA gear ratios! SHA are 6:1 for all models and, HA are 4.9:1 on 40 & 50 size reels only.
> 
> Thank you for the manufacturing clarification, Thailand for the current SHA/HA series. Always the little details!


Why would someone prefer a slower or faster gear ratio?


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Not sure what type of fishing you are doing...but a 30XSHA is the most you'll need usually for surf fishing. Most drum guys use a 20/30 size reel. In regards to gear ratio, slower gear ratio gives you more power to winch in stuff. On the other hand, the faster gear ratio allows you to retrieve more line but you'll lack a little bit in power. However, I've never had a problem bringing in drum or sharks on a 30X SHA. 

On a side note...you should probably get rid of the 40 and pick up 2x of the same size reel. This way you will minimize the variables in improving your casting. If you constantly switch reels, then it is more difficult to develop proper technique/tuning.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Its okay fishingman88. Ima put this Daiwa x40SHA on my 12 ft ocean master and going to put the squidder on my 12 ft Okuma longitude and my daiwa sl30sh on my 12 ft Tsunami surf trophy series. 

I'll just learn how to cast with all 3. Its not like if i only drive a honda civic i can't drive a toyota corrolla? you get my drift? Sure i never went to driving school and dont understand over and under steer in a Nissan GTR on a race track. But im sure i can get from A to B in a Nissan GTR too...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

PandaBearJeff said:


> hehe i have enough Penn for now. I have to deal with the squidder.
> 
> The pen 525 mag is too rare to find on craigslist or ebay. If on craigslist for under 50, something is very wrong with it. If on ebay, its resold for 100+. Im not going past $50. on craigslist or ebay for a fishing reel, when i am a beginner.


The "new" 525 MAG is called the SQUALL 15 . . . PICS are of a SQUALL 12 . . . 15 is just wider !

*http://cdn.stripersonline.com/7/79/790b35a3_IMG_20140326_120305.jpeg

http://cdn.stripersonline.com/e/e5/e5a187d3_IMG_20140326_120219.jpeg

http://cdn.stripersonline.com/7/70/70cb854f_IMG_20140326_120232.jpeg

http://cdn.stripersonline.com/2/23/238f7f09_IMG_20140326_120247.jpeg

http://cdn.stripersonline.com/7/79/790b35a3_IMG_20140326_120305.jpeg
*


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

ez2cdave said:


> The "new" 525 MAG is called the SQUALL 15 . . . PICS are of a SQUALL 12 . . . 15 is just wider !
> 
> *http://cdn.stripersonline.com/7/79/790b35a3_IMG_20140326_120305.jpeg
> 
> ...


haha i know, the Squall 15 are just as expensive! I'm steering clear of used Penn's for now. I got my 1 squidder and thats all i need from Penn at the moment. Daiwa's got all the used $$$$.


----------

